# Idiots guide needed!



## Gilby1989 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi, I have got my tank set up and have the filter, heater and water in the tank and have just started a fish less cycle. How do I test it to see when it's ready, I have a ph tester as I read that's how you detect it, although it now seems like I may have got this wrong. What do I look for during the cycle? And what's the process after the cycle has complete with putting in fish, plants, etc?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

You need an ammonia and a nitrite test kit. As the filter starts to mature the ammonia levels will start to drop and the resulting nitrite levels will rise before they begin to drop. Once the nitrite is undetectable add the fish slowly


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Just to add to what hawksport said - the API Master Test Kit is a good option, around £20 from ebay or from Maidstone Aquatics if you have a branch near you. It contains all the basic tests you're likely to need. Don't go for the test strips as they are inaccurate - liquid tests are best.


----------

